# Rockford #11 gear



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

what are your thoughts not going on a hopper just a street ride 3 pump setup 

and what do you guys think of rockford i know marzocchi are prefered but what u think 

and whats the difference


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Quality


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

rockford is total junk?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> rockford is total junk?


Not at all... Our new design has a 10 tooth lay out, and uses the older heart shape seal. This new design allows the gear to perform faster and use less motor torque to rotate ... 

Since Marzocchi's are getting extremly harder to find, we've had to do some tricks and have had awesome feed back to make whats avaliable work. They are a damn good gear, and with no modification ,excellent for street use...

If you are using them for a hop application, I would spend a little extra and get it tricked out for maxium flow and pressure.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

There are some copy cat "_*Rockfords*_" so make sure it has the logo on the top plate...1S7AS will be stamped into the middle section.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> There are some copy cat "_*Rockfords*_" so make sure it has the logo on the top plate...1S7AS will be stamped into the middle section.


:thumbsup:


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

I had went and bought a rockford was told it was a 11 its all stamped but doesnt have the 1s7as it has 1S6AS what gear i was sold. its a local guy here in town that sold it to me


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Kool thanks I will


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> There are some copy cat "_*Rockfords*_" so make sure it has the logo on the top plate...1S7AS will be stamped into the middle section.


where would i send it to get done at to get tricked out


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

brown81 said:


> where would i send it to get done at to get tricked out


 RON BMH VEGAS OF CORSE!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

brown81 said:


> where would i send it to get done at to get tricked out


 qvole Big Brownie! I might have to go that route too bro...been waiting since Feb for marz 11s...so has the 78!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ron;;;;;;black magic hydraulics ;;las vegas;;;;all day and all nite ;;tricked and ported;;on da bumper;;BIG AL SAID IT
1866;6244233


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> ron;;;;;;black magic hydraulics ;;las vegas;;;;all day and all nite ;;tricked and ported;;on da bumper;;BIG AL SAID IT
> 1866;6244233


yo al pm me your number i lost it in my old phone i need your input 



PURA SANGRE said:


> qvole Big Brownie! I might have to go that route too bro...been waiting since Feb for marz 11s...so has the 78!


yo joe :wave:



brown81 said:


> where would i send it to get done at to get tricked out


like you need to get more inches lol you hittin bumper already


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Not at all... Our new design has a 10 tooth lay out, and uses the older heart shape seal. This new design allows the gear to perform faster and use less motor torque to rotate ...
> 
> Since Marzocchi's are getting extremly harder to find, we've had to do some tricks and have had awesome feed back to make whats avaliable work. They are a damn good gear, and with no modification ,excellent for street use...
> 
> If you are using them for a hop application, I would spend a little extra and get it tricked out for maxium flow and pressure.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Not at all... Our new design has a 10 tooth lay out, and uses the older heart shape seal. This new design allows the gear to perform faster and use less motor torque to rotate ...
> 
> Since Marzocchi's are getting extremly harder to find, we've had to do some tricks and have had awesome feed back to make whats avaliable work. They are a damn good gear, and with no modification ,excellent for street use...
> 
> If you are using them for a hop application, I would spend a little extra and get it tricked out for maxium flow and pressure.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I C U PJAY


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Give it to AL and he'll send'm to ron to get them.done. Sup AL


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> I C U PJAY


 I gave some guy ur # to call bout a gear yesterday


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

*what's up b bro*



DJ Englewood said:


> yo al pm me your number i lost it in my old phone i need your input
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Any pics of said gear ??


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Any pics of said gear ??


not yet on the way but how much will it cost to have it done?


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

what up joe


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> not yet on the way but how much will it cost to have it done?


How bout not do it at all ??


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

brown81 said:


> what up joe


:wave:



MUFASA said:


> How bout not do it at all ??


reason??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> reason??


U talking about the porting and stuff , right ?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> U talking about the porting and stuff , right ?


 :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Imma say maybe 40.00..., but if the car wont work with the gear, porting it wont make a difference. Car has to be dialed in some what , then try n squeeze some more out of it. Besides, try the gear first and then try tricks and see if u really gain anything...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MUFASA said:


> Imma say maybe 40.00..., but if the car wont work with the gear, porting it wont make a difference. Car has to be dialed in some what , then try n squeeze some more out of it. Besides, try the gear first and then try tricks and see if u really gain anything...


makes sense


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get these fresh tricked out gears and get to da bumper with max inches;;;;banging on da bumper;;lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

showoff85 said:


> I had went and bought a rockford was told it was a 11 its all stamped but doesnt have the 1s7as it has 1S6AS what gear i was sold. its a local guy here in town that sold it to me


Thats a number #9 should also be stamp A-8


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah we start at 40 if gear is from us... If it's a used gear start at 65.00 per gear.... 

Mufasa's rite in a way, but we recomend to open it up on any piston to get maxium rite from the start. 
By porting the gear ,allows the gear to move the correct flow and not build too much inturnal pressure creating acessive gear wear. But also over porting can lead to the under pressurization of the wear plates and not allow the gear to build pressure....Case in point G-Force.

Common rule in hydraulics is to go 40% bigger suction and 20% under gear's CC's per revolution to create some internal pressure ,to compensate for bleed off..Most gear manufacture's of our design gear allow a 90 percent efficiency...10 percent bleed off...but thats at 3450 RPM ,and we way exceed that notion.....

Fuck it, just take my word for it...LOL


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> yeah we start at 40 if gear is from us... If it's a used gear start at 65.00 per gear....
> 
> Mufasa's rite in a way, but we recomend to open it up on any piston to get maxium rite from the start.
> By porting the gear ,allows the gear to move the correct flow and not build too much inturnal pressure creating acessive gear wear. But also over porting can lead to the under pressurization of the wear plates and not allow the gear to build pressure....Case in point G-Force.
> ...



The great OZ has spoken,,,what up Ron..


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> yeah we start at 40 if gear is from us... If it's a used gear start at 65.00 per gear....
> 
> Mufasa's rite in a way, but we recomend to open it up on any piston to get maxium rite from the start.
> By porting the gear ,allows the gear to move the correct flow and not build too much inturnal pressure creating acessive gear wear. But also over porting can lead to the under pressurization of the wear plates and not allow the gear to build pressure....Case in point G-Force.
> ...


now in English :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

The main word I remember in ur whole paragraph was........ Suction. Thats it. Lol


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> yeah we start at 40 if gear is from us... If it's a used gear start at 65.00 per gear....
> 
> Mufasa's rite in a way, but we recomend to open it up on any piston to get maxium rite from the start.
> By porting the gear ,allows the gear to move the correct flow and not build too much inturnal pressure creating acessive gear wear. But also over porting can lead to the under pressurization of the wear plates and not allow the gear to build pressure....Case in point G-Force.
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The main word I remember in ur whole paragraph was........ Suction. Thats it. Lol


It's Bigger Suction!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Pjay said:


> now in English :roflmao:


:yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


> :yes:


That was english.... I can do it in spangelish too


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That was english.... I can do it in spangelish too


show u right


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Whats, the price on a #11 rockford?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That was english.... I can do it in spangelish too


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup bro how u been?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

good you chipper....Howd those tricked out fenners work....put you back on bumper


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope to try out these brand new 13s or 11s soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> good you chipper....Howd those tricked out fenners work....put you back on bumper


Go.na test them soon.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Chipper


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Whats the highest a single pump g body has done with one of these gears


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pjay said:


> Chipper


I rather chip on fenners but u chip on marz. Lol


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


Hannibal Lector said:


> I rather chip on fenners but u chip on marz. Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I gotta give my brother some.shit. Lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I rather chip on fenners but u chip on marz. Lol


chipping out n all and I can still serve u


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Pjay said:


> chipping out n all and I can still serve u


Heard the TRU RYDAZ ,Team BMH was in full swing putting it down yesterday in Rosewell..... Congrats to all the homies


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pjay said:


> chipping out n all and I can still serve u


Keep it up ima bust out the fwd cadi and do the damn thing. Congrats to you and the fam at rosewel!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

From what I hear, #11 is the way to go with a single pump, but, what about a #13 using larger diameter cylinders? Or maybe small telescope cylinders, the fluid hits the larger diameter first, for flow, then pushes out the second smaller cylinder for speed, seems this would be self regulating. 

explanation on request, more info on request, yawn, about 5AM, kinda getting the snoozes. Night y'all


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Heard the TRU RYDAZ ,Team BMH was in full swing putting it down yesterday in Rosewell..... Congrats to all the homies


Thanks Ron u guys should of came down


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hydros said:


> From what I hear, #11 is the way to go with a single pump, but, what about a #13 using larger diameter cylinders? Or maybe small telescope cylinders, the fluid hits the larger diameter first, for flow, then pushes out the second smaller cylinder for speed, seems this would be self regulating.
> 
> explanation on request, more info on request, yawn,
> about 5AM, kinda getting the snoozes. Night y'all[/
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Go.na test them soon.


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Got a 13 marz up for sale. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...-marzocchi-maximus-13-pump-head-up-grabs.html


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

dsgb said:


> Got a 13 marz up for sale. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...-marzocchi-maximus-13-pump-head-up-grabs.html


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Go.na test them soon.


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hydros said:
> 
> 
> > From what I hear, #11 is the way to go with a single pump, but, what about a #13 using larger diameter cylinders? Or maybe small telescope cylinders, the fluid hits the larger diameter first, for flow, then pushes out the second smaller cylinder for speed, seems this would be self regulating.
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:


 BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Go.na test them soon.


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Pedro said:


> _We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Go.na test them soon.


 ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

didnt work playa. it wasted my oil and time. shit smh


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I broke many records on Fenner gears but you really need to know what you're doing to use these gears. I have massive experience with both style gears and the Italian gears get the pressure and flow out of box better than a Fenner. Also you will need 8 batteries of more to build any pressure on that 11. Like Ron said about porting you have to match it to the application.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PatFuckin'Burke said:


> I broke many records on Fenner gears but you really need to know what you're doing to use these gears. I have massive experience with both style gears and the Italian gears get the pressure and flow out of box better than a Fenner. Also you will need 8 batteries of more to build any pressure on that 11. Like Ron said about porting you have to match it to the application.


 Can you post pics of car that broke records?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

This the only old pic I can find.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice. Old marzocch gear ?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I honestly don't remember that pic was back in '99. I broke the truck hop record at 51" with a Fenner then again at 60" on the same Fenner. The Marzocchi was better after porting and 6 bolting it.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------

